# Rally RAE question



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Right now Tink and I are working on her excellent title looking forward I wanted to do the RAE. Tink is my A dog since we are new to formal obedience competition. In reviewing the new updated rule book I noticed that it only shows RAE from the B class. So is it correct that you have to switch to B status to earn this? I am just trying to figure out if we should go do Beg Novice and Novice first then go back for RAE. You only get one A dog  I will be switching eventually so I can work with Blitz in AKC too right now we are trying to not finish any title for him expect in ASCA to not switch just Tink just yet

Section 7. The Rally Advanced Excellent Title. Upon completion of the Rally Excellent title, qualifying scores may be accumulated from the Rally Advanced B class and the Rally Excellent B class to earn the Rally Advanced Excellent (RAE) title. To earn a Rally Advanced Excellent title, the dog must have received qualifying scores in both Advanced B and Excellent B at 10 separate licensed or member rally trials. The RAE title will appear at the end of the dog’s name and a numeric designation will indicate the number of times the dog has met RAE requirements, i.e. RAE2, RAE3, etc


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe it's the 60 days after title rule which means you have to switch from A to B after achieving a title (Rally Advanced, in this case). For the RAE, you have gotten both Advanced and Excellent titles and are acquiring extra legs in both. 

This will not affect regular obedience. 

Regular obedience if you have any obedience titles, it will affect whether you are A or B in rally. 

I believe.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I can stay A with Tink as long as I don't get a title with another dog in Rally or Obedience and I will be still A as I finish excellent. But looking at RAE it does not show you can do it in the A classes. But If I don't do the RAE I can still show A in normal obedience if I am reading it right


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No.....

Regular obedience titles count for rally... but rally titles don't count for regular obedience.

So your dog could have a RE or RAE or whatever, but still show in Novice A in regular obedience. Because regular obedience doesn't care what you do in rally... 

But if you titled in regular obedience before - rally recognizes that and you have to show in the B classes in rally.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://showentries.info/smartform/view.php?id=8085

This should be helpful.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

Altairss said:


> I can stay A with Tink as long as I don't get a title with another dog in Rally or Obedience and I will be still A as I finish excellent. But looking at RAE it does not show you can do it in the A classes. But If I don't do the RAE I can still show A in normal obedience if I am reading it right


Per AKC Rules and Regulations for Rally (Chapter 4, Section 3) - from The Rally Excellent A Class - "After earning the Rally Excellent (RE) title, a dog may continue to compete in this class for 60 days." So after you finish the RE title from Excellent A, you must move to the B classes. To achieve the RAE title, you must enter both Advanced B and Excellent B classes.

Showing in Advanced B/Excellent B Rally shouldn't affect regular obedience. You should be able to enter Novice A.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys very helpful site. Wish I had seen it before I entered Blitz in regular Obedience since I have never gotten any regular Obedience titles yet either just rally I could have put him in A for those two days and not B. Entries are closed so too late to change sigh~


----------

